# leds ufo/panel



## hork420 (Jan 2, 2009)

i am thinking about getting somesort of leds in the grow room for flowering... im just wondering if any of you use leds and if you like them also would it be better to go with the 90 watt ufo or like 2 50 watt panels?? i couldnt find another thread on leds except the one about stoplights let me know if i missed it thanks


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2009)

There are a number of members that have tried and used leds. Most have negative reaction due to the poor penetration of the leds. That is all I know. But I am sure that some member will chime in that has used these lights.


----------



## hork420 (Jan 2, 2009)

are you saying they dont cover alot of space?


----------



## mendo local (Jan 2, 2009)

LED's are a waste of money unless your growing parsley.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2009)

My understanding is that they don't have the light intensity or the penetration  for the lower branches to bud well.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Everything that i have seen with led's has been disappointing. The lack of canopy penetration seems to be the biggest issue. I would like to see a micro LST grow with led's, that may work.


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 2, 2009)

There have been a number of LED grows on this forum, including one I did. All of them I know of failed (I use a Procyon 100 and it couldn't cut it for flowering, I use its for my vegging though and it works great) 

Northernlightssmokin has a good LED grow goin here: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34609

REally tough if you look at his setup. and speaking from my experience you are going to need multiple high end LED lights to make a grow work. You will need lights that use at least 3 watt LEDs, and most every light out there is lacking in that aspect and a gimmic. 

Here's the lowdown, the guy with the link I gave you is flowing 6 plants with 3 ufos. UFOs are about 500 each or so, so thats quite a bit of money. You could flower the same amount of plants with a 400 w HID just as effectively, with only slightly more power comsumption, for about a 1000 dollars less. 

There is absolutely no way possible to flower effectively with less than 2 high powered led lights, they just dont have the canopy penetration on their own. So unless you're ready to drop over a grand on 2 LED lights, go with a nice lumatec HID setup or somethin for a fraction of the price.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2009)

Do a search on "Leds" (plural) and you should get a lot of hits.  However, blancolighter has pretty much summed it up.


----------



## 84VW (Jan 2, 2009)

i am not using a UFO  i am using an LED panel i found that is much cheaper than most and works just fine for growing...as was mentioned, ifound as the plant grows it gets harder for the leds to penetrate. seems to work great for me with lst and or scrog...but i added a bunch of CFL's for flowering just because


----------



## TommyBres (Jan 2, 2009)

You guys are right in most of what you said, except for the clown that said something about growing parsley. They don't penetrate the canopy and light the lower branches as well, which is why they should be used in scrogs. The savings is worth it IMO, I plan on having a scrog with an LED and saving 300 watts of power to still get great bud.


----------



## hork420 (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for the info everyone it sounds like i may as well just get another 400 watt hps


----------

